# Large Format and Lighting



## PreludeX (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, im starting to kick into my classes, we havent shot yet for Large Format cuz i have it on mondays and there was no classes on monday... lighting ive shot a few things(that chain was a part of the assignment) and now i gotta get out the 4x5 and do some studio shots by tuesday or weds ... im really stoked to be getting into these classes... lighting is really fun!shot a couple of polariods for my instructor yesterday and he loved how they looked so thats a plus... Ill be sure to post my work soon as possible and soon as its printed....


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats matey! you have the first nomadic thread of the new photoforum!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Gimme my beer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

Dammit, Orie beat me!


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

Didn't I just see this thread moved BACK to OT...?    :scratch:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

damn that was quick!! :shock: 

Party at Orie's place tonight! Wooohoooo!!!

And Prelude congrats on your Large Format stuff. Thats awesome! I am envious. I feel your joy!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes, sorry for the hijack, Px.  It was Mark's fault.    That's very cool about all the stuff you get to try out.  Definitely love to see it!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

Tis ok, Prelude is welcome to bring his Large Format to your party. Its reason enough to celebrate :cheer:


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 21, 2005)

haha, thanks guys  dont worry bout the jacking it happens lol.. i think you guys are just as happy as me  lol


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2005)

What kind of camera/equipment are you using?


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 21, 2005)

im using a cambo 4x5 view camera and school issued strobotron lighting equipment lol


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2005)

It's a monorail style?


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 21, 2005)

yep sure is.... Im so stoked to play with the tilt swing and what not... its gonna be awesome!


----------



## Soulreaver (Jan 21, 2005)

Congrats man, I want to get a MF too, so you are making me envious.


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 27, 2005)

well, ive done my first shoots with 4x5 youll see my threads "Architecture" and scanned polariods of portraits i shot... im so stoked on the work that im gonna be doing!!!


----------

